# Chokecherry harvest?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When do chokecherry's come on and are ready to harvest in Northern Utah?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

prunus virginiana at my house have been on for over a month. good year for em. at elevation likely another few weeks before they are ready. lower elevation sites, 7 to 8000ft will come on first, higher elevations later. labor day is normally a good time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea we have trees full of them, gather them up every other year to make jam... makes GREAT jam. Usually one years worth bottled lasts us a couple years before we run out.

2nd most favorite home made jam.

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Mid to late September on the Cache......they sorta coincide with the elk rut. This isn't going to be a banner year for chokecherries from what I've seen, not as many green ones on the vine.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this chokecherry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Is this chokecherry?


Nope, those are service berries


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My chokecherry spot is empty this year. :-?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Over the next couple of weeks for sure.

Elderberries are looking real good in my neck of the woods right now.


.


----------

